# portage tree kopieren

## sarahb523

Ich habe am Anfang des Jahres auf meinem alten Laptop Gentoo installiert. Da ich diesen seit dem kaum benutzt habe, habe ich dort auch nichts mehr aktualisiert (habs einfach vergessen). Da ich selbst über keine flaterate verfüge, hab ich über die flaterate (56k modem) bei einer freundin den portage tree aktualisiert (emerge sync). Naja ich wollte es zumindest. Dummerweise ist die Verbindung zu arcor sehr instabil und diese bricht öfters zusammen. Trotz automatischer wiedereinwahl konnte emerge sync nicht korrekt durchlaufen (10h lang hab ich das probiert!). Die Ursache war immer das ich vom sync server rausgeschmissen wurde.

Nun geht mit emerge fast garnichts mehr. Das ganze ist natürlich ärgerlich, da alles auf dem gerät super läuft und ich auf keinen fall alles neu installieren möchte. (QT kompilieren dauerte über 7h ...)

Hi,

Ich habe von einem anderen Rechner eine relativ aktuellen portage tree (ca. 2 wochen alt). Kann ich dann einfach /usr/portage löschen und dann denn neuen tree nach /usr/portage kopieren?

Generell würde ich für die 3 Rechner die ich habe lieber ein sync machen und dann die dateien auf die anderen rechner kopieren. 

Wie kann man eigentlich das Problem von nicht aktuellen portage tree's allg. behandeln? 

Mein zweitrechner (nen kleines barebone system) ist z.b. nicht sehr oft bei mir (mal bei meinen eltern, mal bei freunden, mal auf arbeit,...). Daher ist eine aktualisierung einfach unmöglich. Aktuell ist da noch kde 3.1 drauf und zu einer aktualisierung werde ich wohl erst in ein paar monaten kommen (wenn meine mutter den pc noch braucht, dann wird wohl erst im november aktualisiert).

----------

## ralph

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass es Probleme geben kann, wenn man den Portage Tree einfach so rüberkopiert. Aber du könntest doch einfach deinen aktuellen Rechner als rsync server nutzen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=180336

----------

## Donnergurgler

Irgendwo in den Dokus steht geschrieben, dass

man die Snapshots von portage auch manuell in

das System einspielen kann.

Vorgehen:

- Snapshot downloaden (meist etwa 15MB)

http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/snapshots/

- alten Portage Tree sichern

- neuen Snapshot einspielen

-> fertig

 *Quote:*   

> # cp snapshot-XXX.tar.bz2 /usr
> 
> # cd /usr
> 
> # mv portage portage.sich
> ...

 

Stellt sich mir jedoch seit einiger Zeit die Frage,

wie man solch ilustren Meldungen, wie z.B.

sys-apps/portage upzudaten, nachspüren kann?

Chao,

Jens

----------

## boris64

also eigentlich müsste das mit dem kopieren problemlos funktionieren,

denn daten, die für den jeweiligen rechner wichtig sind (installierte pakete, use-flags etc.)

befinden sich ja nicht direkt im portagebaum (/usr/portage), sondern liegen irgendwo in "/var/woauchimmer", /etc/portage und /etc/make.conf.

für den fall, dass man seinen portagebaum löscht (warum auch immer),

kann man ihn ja auch ganz simpel per "emerge sync" neu erstellen lassen.

die elegantere lösung ist natürlich ein eigener rsync-"server"

(habe ich hier zu hause auch, ist auf dauer bequemer), der ja auch ganz fix aufgesetzt ist.

dazu benötigt man halt nur ein netzwerk.

greetz  :Wink: 

----------

## sarahb523

hmm nen rsync is nich übel. Allerdings müßte ich 2 davon basteln, da die beiden rechner die ab und an mal neuer sind, nicht am selben ort stehen und wenn ich drüber nachdenke müßte dann mein laptop auch nen rsync server draufhaben, damit dieser als "überträger" des portage baumes dienen kann. Ich denke normales "kopieren" ist in meinem fall besser. 

Bei der Installation (stage3) kopiere ich ja auch immer nen portage-XXXX.tar.bz2 in /usr/portage

Warum wird eigentlich beim sync jede datei einzeln übertragen? Ein durchschnittliches emerge sync dauert bei mir zwischen 1 und 4+ Stunden. Die 15 MB portage tree als handliches tar.bz2 archiv ist doch viel schneller herunter geladen.

----------

## equinox0r

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Ein durchschnittliches emerge sync dauert bei mir zwischen 1 und 4+ Stunden.

 

bitte was für eine anbindung hast du?

reines interesse ...

----------

## P2SK

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> bitte was für eine anbindung hast du?
> 
> reines interesse ...

 

wieso denn anbindung?

wenn der rechner schweine lahm ist!

auf meinem webserver brauche ich auch locker ne halbe stunde und hab dsl-flat!

----------

## equinox0r

naja ok, aber ein 800er sollte das doch schon ordentlich schaffen oder? (dual 433)

----------

## marc

 *Quote:*   

> Die 15 MB portage tree als handliches tar.bz2 archiv ist doch viel schneller herunter geladen.

 

Ich glaube das ist zu viel Arbeit. Man muß bedenken das wenn jemand ein neues ebuild ins portage stellt dann muß ja das ganze gepackt werden. Stellt man dann 5 min. später wieder was rein dann geht das Spiel ja von vorne los  usw. und so fort. Möglichkeit wäre es portage erst zu packen wenn minimum $anzahl ebuilds drin sind, doch dann muß man immer warten bis das errereicht ist. Ich glaube das ist nicht unbedingt die Lösung, zumindest fällt mir da nichts anderes ein. *achselzuck*

Aber du mußt auch nicht den ganzen Tree laden.

/etc/make.conf

```
RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes
```

Such mal im Forum danach.

```
mkdir /etc/portage

nano -w rsync_excludes

-> da dann die Dateien eintragen die du nicht rsyncen möchtest.
```

Das hat bei mir einiges gebracht. Ich brauche nichts zu syncen wo ich genau weiß was ich ja nie installieren will. Was will ich mit games wenn ich nicht spiele. 

Mfg

----------

## ian!

Also wir haben bei gentoo.de sehr aktuelle Snapshots liegen:

http://www.gentoo.de/pub/gentoo/snapshots/

Siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=969443#969443 und folgende Posts.

----------

## marc

Das ist doch was cooles  :Smile:  Und 4 mal am Tag ist mehr als ausreichend. Sollte mehr Bandbreite sparen als exclude_from. Kannte ich garnicht, naja ich brauche es auch (noch) nicht. 

Mfg

----------

## ian!

 *marc wrote:*   

> Sollte mehr Bandbreite sparen als exclude_from.

 

Erm. Nein. Genau das nicht, da es jeweils ein kompletter Tree ist. Nur sind diese halt aktueller.

----------

## dertobi123

 :Arrow:  Die "Gentoo Linux rsync Mirrors Policy" [1] wurde btw. gestern um ein Kapitel zur Installation eines privaten, lokalen Rsync Mirror ergänzt.

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rsync.xml

----------

## dertobi123

 *marc wrote:*   

> Das ist doch was cooles  Und 4 mal am Tag ist mehr als ausreichend. Sollte mehr Bandbreite sparen als exclude_from.

 

Nunja, die Portage Snapshots auf gentoo.de sind ein zusätzlicher Service für Leute die keine Möglichkeit haben ihren Portage Tree per rsync zu aktualisieren und denen (grade bei GLSAs) ein täglicher (offizieller) Snapshot nicht hinreichend ist. Die Snapshots auf gentoo.de sind _keinesfalls_ als Ersatz für das Aktualisieren per rsync gedacht und auch nicht um sich 4x am Tag den kompletten Tree herunterzuladen.

----------

## sarahb523

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Also wir haben bei gentoo.de sehr aktuelle Snapshots liegen:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.de/pub/gentoo/snapshots/
> 
> Siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=969443#969443 und folgende Posts.

 

Danke ian! genau das habe ich gesucht!

@dertobi123

einen rsync server werd ich sicher irgendwann brauchen. Danke für den Tipp

@equinox0r - 1

steht doch im text. Modem 56k und ich hab weiterhin die Möglichkeit bei einer Freundin die 56k modem flatrate zu nutzen.

@equinox0r - 2 

Wie ich sehe hattest du noch nie ne dual  CPU? Pauschal zu sagen es sein nen 800 ist absolut nicht real! Es können nur 2 Prozesse gleichzeitig mit der vollen Kraft eines C433 durchgeführt werden. Besitzt das Programm nur ein Prozess oder ordnet Linux mal wieder die Prozesse auf nur einer CPU an, dann is das so lahm wie jeder herkömmliche C433 Uniprozessor. Der Vorteil liegt darin, das wenn eine CPU mit einem Programm beschäftigt ist, das dann das system nicht hängt und man noch andere sachen machen kann. In vergleichen mit anderen PC's hab ich teilweise sogar schon gegen nen Athlon XP 2600+ gewonnen.

----------

## marc

 *Quote:*   

> Erm. Nein. Genau das nicht, da es jeweils ein kompletter Tree ist. Nur sind diese halt aktueller.

 

Ich meinte weil die gepackt sind.

 *Quote:*   

> Die Snapshots auf gentoo.de sind _keinesfalls_ als Ersatz für das Aktualisieren per rsync gedacht und auch nicht um sich 4x am Tag den kompletten Tree herunterzuladen.

 

Was auch unsinnig wäre, die häufige Aktualisierung des Snapshots ist aber gut da man dann aktuell bleibt als wenn man den zb. nur 2 mal in der Woche oder so macht. Bevor ich das wußte mit dem Snapshot hätte ich nicht gedacht das man das so oft macht.

----------

## Donnergurgler

Ich möchte meine Frage einfach nochmal wieder-

holen: 

Bei einem 'emerge sync' bekommt man

u.U. eine Aufforderung auf der Konsole, dieses

oder jenes Prog. upzudaten - war bei portage

zum Beispiel der Fall.

-> Wie kommt man zu diesen Infos, wenn man den

    Snapshot per Hand einspielt?

----------

## dertobi123

Solange du den Snapshot nicht mittels "emerge-webrsync" einspielst gar nicht (oder nur durch emerge -u world). Das einzige Programm bei dem ein solcher Hinweis erfolgt ist Portage.

----------

## Donnergurgler

Na gut, solange sich die Änderungsinformationen

nur auf portage beziehen, lässt sich mit dem

Makel leben, da dieser Hinweis sicherlich mehr als

einmal im Forum auftaucht   :Wink: 

Danke dir!

Jens

----------

